# Oklahoma this weekend for T's-Help!



## SNAFU (Sep 20, 2007)

I live on NE Texas, Texarkana to be exact & was thinking of running up around Idabel or Broken Bow this weekend as they are not that far of a drive. Anyone know of any good spots for A.Hentzi's..?.. One of the local pet dealers told me we have these OK Browns around here,  but in all my yrs of camping & hunting & actually looking for critters I have only found 1.


----------



## mid-statespets (Sep 21, 2007)

i am up near tulsa.  you can find all you want. mostly mature males.

jim


----------

